# Gucci's 120 Gallon Custom Rimless Starphire



## gucci17

*December 23, 2010*

Well, the day has come and I can finally start a journal. Thanks for joining in! 
It has been a long time coming with many many hours I have spent reading in the past year. 
I think I am finally ready to cross over to the dark and salty side . 
Please note that I am still learnign as a salt water noobie so please be gentle! 
I am very open to ideas and suggestions so feel free to offer your opinions. 
Well that's the end of my prologue, grab yourself a drink and sit tight!​
*My original sketches:*
  

*Display Tank*
48" x 28" x 20"
120 Gallons ALMOST Rimless (there's a brace in the back drilled for returns)
1/2" Starphire Glass
Centre External Overflow
*Stand*
[Originally, this stand was bolted together and partially welded using 1-1/2" steel tubing. 
I had it re-welded and powder coated white. 
I plan to wrap the stand with plywood using rare-earth magnets to hold it up.
*Sump*
Dimensions: 36" x 16" x 15"
Custom sump that is divided up into three seperate compartments.
50% is the Skimmer area, 25% is a fuge (I don't think I'm going to use a fuge) and the last 25% is for the return.
*Controller aka 'The Brain'*

GHL ProfiLux Plus II EX w/ wlan 
Will help me monitor temperature, salinity, ORP and PH.
Control lighting, ATO, dosing, etc.
*Water Movement*

Laguna Max-Flo 2000 will be the primary water source that feeds a manifold.
(2) 1" Returns will be split into (2) 3/4" loc-line Y's for (4) separate 3/4" directional flow patterns.
(2) VorTech MP40wES positioned on opposite ends for intank flow.
*Lighting*

Undecided...Sfligoi XR6 or DIY LED?
*Protein Skimmer*

Again, undecided...eagerly anticipating a Skimz SM161 or Bubbble Magus Hero.
Both still unavailable at this point. May need something to tie me over until then.
*Carbon Source*

I am going to experiment with Vertex Biopellets using a Deltec FR-509 Fluidized Reactor.
I've got Vodka in mind if that doesn't work out...assuming I don't drink it all by then! 
*Dosing*

I just purchased a Bubble Magus BM-TO1 but now I'm thinking of buying a GHL Slave Doser instead.
Anyone interested in a brand new in the box BM-TO1?!
*Additives/Supplements*

BRS Two Part Kit
Brightwell Aquatics MicroBacter7
Brightwell Aquatics Lugol's Solution
Tropic Marin Pro Reef Salt
I may still use Carbon passively in the sump
*RO/DI & ATO* 
Vertex Puratech 3-Stage RO + separate DI Stage
Tunze Osmolator 3155
*Rock & Substrate* 
Using a mix of Indo Live Rock & BRS 'Reef Saver' dead rock
CaribSea Seaflor Special Grade reef sand and possibly mixing some sugarsized Aragonite.

This list will be updated as I go. Moving on now....


----------



## gucci17

*Stand suggestions...*

I had originally planned to setup shop in this now empty storage room but because of the intense slope and uneveness of the floor it had to be moved out.










I really didn't want to move it out, not just the fact that I spent countless hours cleaning out all the personal belongings of my family and scrubbing the floors but because the furnace room was next door. It was the perfect spot to hook up my RO/DI and hide all my water storage tanks. Anyhow, I've now moved my operations to the main basement living area.

And this is were I am currently at...










My poor tank is all alone in the room because it's too wide to fit through the door because of the extra 7" the external overflow sticks out. I may try to use a piece of plywood and styrofoam to flip the tank on to and slide it out. Either that, or I can wait for someone to offer their muscles and help me move it! 










Now back to the stand...with it being metal, I am going to have a hard time mounting any of my equipment, plumbing and wires. I think I will have to go with almost all hard plumbing and maybe zip tying my loose wires/cables onto the pvc pipe. That solves my plumbing and wiring problem some what but what about my powerbars and controller/doser? I suppose I could built some sort of makeshift stand underneath with wood for it to sit on but how to make it look good is the question? I am close to the point where I may just skin the stand with plywood and use rare-earth magnets to hold it up. That should hide it all...

Any suggestions?


----------



## gucci17

While I'm at it. Here's what Santa dropped off early for Christmas!
A couple boxes of goodies! Two from Bulk Reef Supply and one from Premium Aquatics.










I'm a little dissapointed with PA though. The box came poorly shipped with minimal fillers and one corner ripped right open. Keep in mind this box was worth over $1,500 USD. Atleast it looks like everything is there and nothing damaged. Just a few slightly squished boxes.










Not to mention getting ripped off for the exchange rate, insane shipping price using USPS instead of UPS hoping I don't get dinged on brokerage/taxes and then getting a bill for $150 from Canada Post! Nice!

Savings just went down the toilet. 

Then we have Bulk Reef Supply and a small order of $300 USD, I get *TWO* boxes noticeably bigger plus more packaging peanut fillers than I need in a lifetime. Ok, I'm exaggerating but still, I had a hard time even finding the stuff I ordered.

I think I am going to send in a complaint. Even if I don't get any type of compensation, hopefully they will treat other orders better than they did mine. Makes me wish I just supported a Canadian retailer instead...


----------



## shiver905

This is going to be another greatone!!

Where did ya get that tank,

Its sexy.


----------



## gucci17

shiver905 said:


> This is going to be another greatone!!
> 
> Where did ya get that tank,
> 
> Its sexy.


Thanks! I hope it turns out nice as well.

I bought the tank off another reefer. I believe he had it built by Aquarium Obsessed a few years ago when they were still around.


----------



## Chromey

If need be, Ill come by to help move the tank... Has to be in the new year though.

Keep me posted if you still need a hand.


----------



## gucci17

Thanks Chromey you're a gent but I think I can find help before then.


----------



## Tbird

Hey buddy,

Looks good!! I'm back on the 29th, if you need help then, let me know! Don't forget about the MOP's order, email me!!

Later
Wil


----------



## Kweli

Nice tank, i really like the dimensions...


----------



## ameekplec.

Finally!! I'll be watching this one for sure!

Have you thought about bolting/screwing in a plywood back onto the metal stand to hang your powerbars and such off of?


----------



## gucci17

Thanks guys. 

I just came back from Lowes. Bought a bunch of stuff. I think I need to make a separate trip to Home Depot to find a few more things. I was surprised Lowes didn't carry Krylon Fusion. I want to paint the fittings that go overtop the tank black. What should I use? Flat or glossy black? 

I bought some eyebolts to screw underneath the plywood under the tank. I was thinking of using cables or wire to hold up the pvc. Not sure how well that will work out. 

I may have to use a plywood backing but prefer not to because I'll have to paint it lol. Wouldn't be an issue if it was summer . 

I bought accessories to build my screen ontop to prevent carpet surfing. Fibreglass rods and a [email protected]$$ masonry drill bit to drill holes in my rocks. 

Couldn't find any HCl to clean off stubborn hard stains and old coraline. The vinegar just wasn't cutting it. Going to HD to take a look later. 

Oh yeah, I bought something cool but I'll reveal that later! . I just hope it works.


----------



## rrobbiiee

Looks nice! Very excited to see it all together.

Try 99% Isopropyl to get the stubborn grime off the tank, beauty is it evaporates completely without worry of contamination.


----------



## gucci17

rrobbiiee said:


> Looks nice! Very excited to see it all together.
> 
> Try 99% Isopropyl to get the stubborn grime off the tank, beauty is it evaporates completely without worry of contamination.


Thanks robbie! It's not really grime I don't think. It's more like hardwater stains. I'll give the ispropyl a shot. I should have some kicking around somewhere. I remember using Acetone when I used to work for Miracles back in the day but that was just to get rid of grime like you said. Plus, the HCl should help take away the last remnants of coraline hopefully. I want to start new with this tank lol.


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey buddy,
Things are starting to come together. It also looks like Christmas came early for you this year.
Let me know if you need me to drop by to help move that tank. I'm only a few minutes away and you know I don't mind.
And finally a Merry Christmas to you and your family.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Y2KGT said:


> Hey buddy,
> Things are starting to come together. It also looks like Christmas came early for you this year.
> Let me know if you need me to drop by to help move that tank. I'm only a few minutes away and you know I don't mind.
> And finally a Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> --
> Paul


Yes, finally! lol

I came up with a great idea on how to mount stuff in my stand. I don't think I'll move the tank onto the stand yet. It involves the plywood under the tank.

All the best to you and your family as well. Merry Christmas bud!


----------



## conix67

gucci17 said:


> Not to mention getting ripped off for the exchange rate, insane shipping price using USPS instead of UPS hoping I don't get dinged on brokerage/taxes and then getting a bill for $150 from Canada Post! Nice!


God I envy all these people with larger tank! Looks like you're off to a good start so far, keep it up!

I prefer USPS over UPS if the shipper provides it. Usually the shipping rate is lower and never had to worry about brokerage fee. Is the fee from Canada Post covering just taxes or more?

BRS ships well, and they are Canadian friendly (all costs calculated up front). They are definitely my primary source for reef aquarium goods.


----------



## Salty1

*Blakes Living Reef*

Looking very good. I would recommend letting the system start-up for some time before adding any dosing chemicals, if any. Looking forward to your build. Congrats on entering the Dark Side-->once here you will never go back.


----------



## gucci17

conix, if you are calling your tank small, I would have to say that 'big things come in small packages' lol.

I've been watching your thread for quite some time now. Still interested to know how the bio pellets are working out for you.

I had always thought that USPS was the best way around for shipping which is why I also paid extra($100+) to ship with USPS from Premium Aquatics. I guess I was just unlucky? The money I owed to Canada Post was for taxes apparently. I do like how BRS takes care of all costs upfront and the shipping was very quick as well.

Salty1, thanks for the advice! I hadn't planned on dosing yet either. I figured I wouldn't have to until I start adding corals and other creatures. I bought a whole bunch of test kits from SUM on Boxing Day so I'll be keeping an eye on it. Btw...TEST KITS ARE EXPENSIVE!


----------



## gucci17

*Updates*

Some progress was made today!

My back will be sore tomorrow but it was worth it.  I think I deserve to sleep in tomorrow.

A buddy came by today to give me a hand. We went by Home Depot first to pick up a few things and cut a new piece of plywood because the ones I had were warped due to being left outside.

Got back to my place and we drilled some 2x4's underneath my stand so I can use as mounting mounts. 
This is how it turned out - 


Once that was done, we used white duct tape to tape the edges of the foam and plywood to give it an all white look. Which turned out ok.

I had to level the stand which took us awhile...which has now become one of my top hated things that has to do with aquariums.

With the stand finally level, we moved the tank out of the old room and performed a power clean to get the tank on the stand because the damn stand is so high. I have to say that I am SO done with moving tanks for awhile. My bad back can't handle it anymore. Once this is up and running, I made a vow that I would get back to the gym lol.

Anyhow, I took a couple more pics to share the progress with you all. I picked up a ProfiLux Doser from ORG on Boxing Day which means I will have to put up my brand new in box Bubble Magus doser that I just ordered. Anyone interested? 

 





































So...plumbing tomorrow? We shall see....


----------



## explor3r

You are almost there, looking very clean. What are u going to dose?


----------



## Petar

I agree, this will be a good read!


----------



## gucci17

explor3r said:


> You are almost there, looking very clean. What are u going to dose?


Hey Alex, I picked up the 2 Part from Bulk Reef Supply. Along with some Microbacter7 and lugol's solution. I forgot to ask you if you were dosing or using a calcium reactor.



Petar said:


> I agree, this will be a good read!


Thanks Petar, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## shiver905

How much are you asking for the Brs doser


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> Hey Alex, I picked up the 2 Part from Bulk Reef Supply. Along with some Microbacter7 and lugol's solution. I forgot to ask you if you were dosing or using a calcium reactor.
> 
> Thanks Petar, I hope you enjoy it!


Hi Derek, for the new tanks im going to buy dosers but currently in the small tanks i dont dose or anything.
Since i dont have a lot of sps i dont think i need to dose so i have managed just with constantly water changes and lucky enough to keep all parameters right.
My KH after 5 months went down to 6 but corals just do fine with no problem at all and good growing.
I always wonder if u can get away without dosing like in the ocean but im sure for a big system with lps and sps will need some dosing for the corals to be healthy..we will see
When are u planing to get your tank going..water ..water..water


----------



## gucci17

shiver905 said:


> How much are you asking for the Brs doser


The bubble Magus doser? I would like to get back $300 for it.



explor3r said:


> Hi Derek, for the new tanks im going to buy dosers but currently in the small tanks i dont dose or anything.
> Since i dont have a lot of sps i dont think i need to dose so i have managed just with constantly water changes and lucky enough to keep all parameters right.
> My KH after 5 months went down to 6 but corals just do fine with no problem at all and good growing.
> I always wonder if u can get away without dosing like in the ocean but im sure for a big system with lps and sps will need some dosing for the corals to be healthy..we will see
> When are u planing to get your tank going..water ..water..water


By you doing those water changes, you are most likely replenishing depleted minerals from the salts you are using.

SPS will be more demanding for sure.

The ocean contains a constant supply of these minerals naturally. I wouldn't know the exact process but we are trying to do our best to simulate nature with these techniques.

Water? Soon...lol...would be sooner if my parents didn't keep going on vacation leaving me to babysit the house again lol.

We'll see, I'm going to try to get it up and running in the next two weeks.


----------



## gucci17

*The Unveiling*

A quick update before I hit the sack....

Thanks to Michael from Aqua Digital, I have in my possession one of the very few first models of the Skimz KONE E-Series in Canada! 

*Skimz KONE SK181 Protein Skimmer*









I don't know if it comes pre-assembled like that because I think Tom from ORG actually put it together before I got there. 
I have to say, it looks SWEET and I can't wait to fire this baby up. 
I'll post a few more pictures so you guys get a better idea of it's actual size.

    

I will be following up with a more formal review once I have it up and running.


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice skimmer!! Goes with the inside of your stand 

So, when's this beaut going live?


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> Nice skimmer!! Goes with the inside of your stand
> 
> So, when's this beaut going live?


Thanks Eric! I keep saying soon lol...

I need an electrician! I am going to work on the plumbing the next few days.

Then get help from Tbird to hang my light.

Rockscaping will tie me up. What kind of epoxy did you use? I bought some fibreglass rods but I want to use either epoxy or hydraulic cement. Have your heard of King Plug-Tite? I heard it was reefsafe.

I'm hoping to have it wet by the 17th because I'll be off to Jamaica on the for my bday!! WhoooHOOoooo!


----------



## ameekplec.

Used a tiny b of epoxy just to hold a rock onto it's base - otherwise it's just hanging there on the drilled hole.


----------



## shiver905

that skimmer looks great.


----------



## Tbird

Thanks to Gucci for some RO water!! 

Saw his set up last night and I can't wait to see it up and running!!! He has some really cool stuff!! Sorry I can't reveal it.....LOL.


----------



## Chromey

Nice small foot print.

Whats it rated for?


----------



## gucci17

Thanks guys, it says it's rated for 50-300 gallons. Take it for what it is. I think it should be able to handle a heavily stocked 120 gallon easily.


----------



## NothinButaCummins

looks really good. Im starting to get a little interest into the salt water community also!!


----------



## Tabatha

Subscribed, can't wait till you get water, sand and rocks into this baby! Dimensions look... a little familiar!


----------



## fury165

I'm interested in hearing your review of this unit 



gucci17 said:


> A quick update before I hit the sack....
> 
> Thanks to Michael from Aqua Digital, I have in my possession one of the very few first models of the Skimz KONE E-Series in Canada!
> 
> *Skimz KONE SK181 Protein Skimmer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it comes pre-assembled like that because I think Tom from ORG actually put it together before I got there.
> I have to say, it looks SWEET and I can't wait to fire this baby up.
> I'll post a few more pictures so you guys get a better idea of it's actual size.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be following up with a more formal review once I have it up and running.


----------



## gucci17

*Update 1/26/2011*



NothinButaCummins said:


> looks really good. Im starting to get a little interest into the salt water community also!!


Thanks! The more interest in SW the better!! 



Tabatha said:


> Subscribed, can't wait till you get water, sand and rocks into this baby! Dimensions look... a little familiar!


lol, yes the tank has very very similar dimensions to yours Tabatha  I've always liked the look of your tank. I may have been subconsciously looking out for a similar tank this whole time.



fury165 said:


> I'm interested in hearing your review of this unit


I don't think it will be any time soon but I will keep up with the progress with the skimmer as my tank matures.

~~~Update~~~

So I'm back from vacation. The wife and I wet to Jamaica for a week and had a wonderful time. The weather was amazing (28-30deg C. daily!) and we were told that it stopped raining the day we got there and it only rained the day before we left. Pretty lucky in my books lol. Not to mention how we missed a really cold week in the GTA appearently.  Sorry, I had to rub it in lol.

I've got pictures I can share of Jamaica as well. Just need to upload them.

I wish I had an underwater camera because we went snorkling and got to see all kinds of fish. There weren't many if any corals though, maybe a couple sea fans and sponges here and there. It was mainly rock and lots of fish. Still a very exciting experience snorkling, especially now that I have some knowledge of saltwater. I highly recommend snorkling as a things to do whenever being somewhere tropical. I will definitely look into a waterproof camera so I can take some pictures next time I go snorkling.

Anyways, I've got to get back on track and get this system up and running. I had initially thought that it would be setup by now before I left but life became too busy and I had to put it on the back burner.

Maybe I'll fill the tank with freshwater tonight to leak test.

I just remembered, I never ordered my gate & ball valves before I left...that's another delay. 

So much to do and so little time....


----------



## gucci17

*WATA Test*

2 days and no leaks yet! Whooohoo!










I might run some simple plumbing temporarily just to cycle the tank. Then when my valves come in, I'll make my manifold and plumb it all together.


----------



## Chromey

Nice nice.

Ive gotta update my build soon...

Ive got a hole lot of corals now


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> 2 days and no leaks yet! Whooohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might run some simple plumbing temporarily just to cycle the tank. Then when my valves come in, I'll make my manifold and plumb it all together.


Hi D is coming along and looking good, been waiting to see your rockwork that im sure will be nice, any ideas of what u looking for aquascape..ohhh there is this great epoxy from ALTECO A+B EPO PUTTY i got from the usa, right now price dropped to 8 dollars for 100 grams and it works fantastic. Let me know if u interested and i can send u the link..shipping is only 5 dollars...


----------



## Y2KGT

Looks good buddy. 
Let me know if you want some of that Eco Foam (its Black) to put under the tank instead of the styrofoam. I bought a whole roll of it from Home Depot.
--
Paul


----------



## Chris S

gucci17 said:


> 2 days and no leaks yet! Whooohoo!
> 
> I might run some simple plumbing temporarily just to cycle the tank. Then when my valves come in, I'll make my manifold and plumb it all together.


Your patience is refreshing! I think your tank will end up that much better because of it.


----------



## gucci17

explor3r said:


> Hi D is coming along and looking good, been waiting to see your rockwork that im sure will be nice, any ideas of what u looking for aquascape..ohhh there is this great epoxy from ALTECO A+B EPO PUTTY i got from the usa, right now price dropped to 8 dollars for 100 grams and it works fantastic. Let me know if u interested and i can send u the link..shipping is only 5 dollars...


Thanks Alex. I will be working on the aquascape soon. I've got some ideas that I've been playing around in my head but you never know until you start working with the rock.

Send me a PM on the epoxy if you don't mind. I might not use it for the rocks but I'll need some for frags eventually. I think I am going to go with a hydraulic cement by King called Plug-Tite. I don't plan to use much, just to help with the rods to hold my rock together.



Y2KGT said:


> Looks good buddy.
> Let me know if you want some of that Eco Foam (its Black) to put under the tank instead of the styrofoam. I bought a whole roll of it from Home Depot.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul. I would prefer using the eco foam actually but I'd need lots of help to move the tank off again. The white foam I used, got deformed as I was pulling the white duct tape around the edges and now the tank doesn't sit perfectly on the edges of the tank. I'm sure it's fine that way but I'm sure it would be better sitting fully square on the eco foam and plywood.



Chromey said:


> Nice nice.
> 
> Ive gotta update my build soon...
> 
> Ive got a hole lot of corals now


Nice, would love to see how your tank is doing now.



Chris S said:


> Your patience is refreshing! I think your tank will end up that much better because of it.


Thanks Chris. I've been planning this tank for so long that a few extra months to have it set up properly doesn't bother me .


----------



## uslanja

Nice looking build!! How are things progressing?


----------



## gucci17

uslanja said:


> Nice looking build!! How are things progressing?


Thank you! Unfortunately, with work picking up and personal life, it has taken a toll on my free time. I will be slowly getting back to working on the tank soon though!


----------



## explor3r

Yes get back to work we are waiting to see your tank


----------



## gucci17

I just got dealt with a curveball in life...

Plans are changing...not necessarily getting out of the hobby but maybe a change in setup if I'm lucky.

Planning on selling my tank, stand and sump. 

Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ameekplec.

That's too bad to hear. I hope it's not too much of a change...


----------



## explor3r

Wow did not expect that but i hope everything works in your favour and get what u want..


----------



## wtac

Sorry to hear gucci...you worked hard on getting it this far. Hope all gets sorted out quickly.

All the best.


----------



## Chris S

Sorry to read that buddy, I hope all works out for the best. Try and keep the tank, one of the best I've seen here!


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> That's too bad to hear. I hope it's not too much of a change...





explor3r said:


> Wow did not expect that but i hope everything works in your favour and get what u want..





wtac said:


> Sorry to hear gucci...you worked hard on getting it this far. Hope all gets sorted out quickly.
> 
> All the best.





Chris S said:


> Sorry to read that buddy, I hope all works out for the best. Try and keep the tank, one of the best I've seen here!


Thanks guys! It does make me sad because I was so close but I'm a little relieved that I didn't start because there is minimal teardown now lol. Just drain the tank and it's good to go.

I've been contemplating on keeping it but I think selling it is probably the best decision at the momment. If I did keep it, I see it just sitting there with water filled teasing me whenever I walk by. lol

It may not be over yet though  ....I've got another plan brewing...

Sorry to dissapoint you guys! It's not over!!!


----------



## dimples76

Hey Gucci, really sorry to hear about that. I've been following ur thread for a while now and its really inspiring. Just wondering if besides the tank ,stand and sump if u were selling anything else. I really wish i had the room for the tank, it's really sweet.


----------



## gucci17

dimples76 said:


> Hey Gucci, really sorry to hear about that. I've been following ur thread for a while now and its really inspiring. Just wondering if besides the tank ,stand and sump if u were selling anything else. I really wish i had the room for the tank, it's really sweet.


I'm happy to hear that there was some benefit of me posting my log. I haven't sorted it all out yet but the first thing that comes to mind is my Bubble Magus BM-T01 doing pump. I just posted it up on AP earlier today.


----------



## shiver905

what about the skimmer


----------



## dimples76

One of those MP40's would be nice.


----------



## gucci17

shiver905 said:


> what about the skimmer





dimples76 said:


> One of those MP40's would be nice.


I'm going to keep this stuff for now


----------



## Kweli

I can keep your MP40 operational until you decide what to do with it..

Last thing you want is for it to decompose in the box... right... right?


----------



## gucci17

Kweli said:


> I can keep your MP40 operational until you decide what to do with it..
> 
> Last thing you want is for it to decompose in the box... right... right?


lol, much appreciated Kweli!! Hard to pass up this offer but I think I'll take my chances!

Btw, I have the tank, stand and sump for sale on AP.

I suppose I should do the same here.


----------

